# More Keychain Calls



## prairiewolf

I recently received two fairly large orders for Keychain calls, so for the next couple of days I will be making them. I thought I would offer them again for $8 shipped, quanities of 5 or more $6.50 shipped.Here is a pic of available colors: first is mesquite,second is maple burl, third is Bois de Rose and this is the only one it is a very rare wood. I also have cocobolo and walnut


----------



## Daamud

New here.

1) do they work?

2) payment type?

Thanks


----------



## prairiewolf

yes they work very well, but hopefully some of the other guys on here will report.

Payment can be paypal,check,money order or even cash


----------



## Rick Howard

Daamud said:


> New here.
> 
> 1) do they work?
> 
> 2) payment type?
> 
> Thanks


Ed Makes very nice calls. They are worth every penny plus a lot more.


----------



## callmaker

some of the best calls ive used! Ed is a great custom callmaker to do with business with.







)


----------



## prairiewolf

I think the Bois de Rose is sold. LOL


----------



## Rick Howard

Score! Indeed it is. Thank you Ed.


----------



## prairiewolf

Thanks Rick!


----------



## prairiewolf

I didnt even get a call out of the wood! LOL


----------



## prairiewolf

No its not the only keychain call of bois de rose, callmaker has 2 of them. And yes I bought one more stick of it, callmaker wanted 2 predator calls made from it, but now I am out and at its price I doubt I will be buying anymore.Here is a pic of one of his.I just finished his second one and didnt take a pic before I sent it.


----------



## prairiewolf

That is a regular call 4" tall (a little bigger than usual, special request from callmaker) Here is a pic of keychain, the first 2 are cocobolo and one of the 4 bois de rose ended up cracking when I inserted the reed sleeve.the one Rick bought is the far right one.


----------



## 220swift

Ed, those are very beautiful calls. Nice work.


----------



## Rick Howard

I can't wait! Thanks again Ed!


----------



## prairiewolf

cocobolo is about $15 or less for 15", bois de rose is around $42. The bois de rose does end up with a lot smoother finish, of course your brothers set had at least 8 coats, thats why it shows depth. The cocobolo was some different stuff then I usually get and now what I have is even different again, the call going to 220swift is the new cocobolo, it is always different it comes from to many different places in the world as to where the bois de rose is only grown in Madagascar.


----------



## callmaker

Thank you again Ed


----------



## Bowtechbandit

How do I go about getting five of these


----------



## 220swift

Welcome to PT bowtechbandit!

Send prairiewolf a PM and he'll fix you right up. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*I have a couple and their cool little calls-----every caller should have a key chain call







sb*


----------



## Bowtechbandit

Thank you 220swift


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum Bowtechbandit


----------



## bones44

Daamud said:


> New here.
> 
> 1) do they work?
> 
> 2) payment type?
> 
> Thanks


 I have several of Ed's calls and can testify to what a great callmaker he is. Like SG said, a sack of pennies is king with him....LOL


----------



## bones44

Welcom Bowtechbandit !! You'll love PW's calls for sure.


----------



## prairiewolf

Thanks guys for all the good comments, the keychain calls have really been going great. I guess I need to get a pic of the other keychain calls made from arrow shafts and the .223 shell also, the .223 shell makes a great coaxer because the reed is farther away and isnt as loud.but very good sounding to me. On the arrow shaft ones I make 2 kinds, one with just 1 reed and then 1 with a reed on 1 end and a coaxer reed on the other. I will take some pic today and post here. These other calls are even* CHEAPER!!* LOL


----------



## Daamud

Doh! Shouldn't of been so quick to send off a check! LOL

Next time...


----------



## loic

Do you have desert iron wood ?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prairiewolf

I dont have any iron wood in stock and it is very expensive, sorry. I dont think for the money it would be good choice for a keychain call.But I will do whatever a customer wants with the wood of choice.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Ed,

I think I NEED a keychain call. Have any left in an orange color? Would you initial mine?


----------



## loic

prairiewolf said:


> I dont have any iron wood in stock and it is very expensive, sorry. I dont think for the money it would be good choice for a keychain call.But I will do whatever a customer wants with the wood of choice.


Yeah I know its a bit more expensive, a couple years ago I turned a few pens with it, I liked the dark deep color of the wood with some goldish color in it. Also olive wood from Jerusalem gave me beautiful results.
How big of a blank do you need?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prairiewolf

Depends on what you want turned. A keychain: 1-1/2" high and 1" sq will work. If its a standard call height of call you want by 1-1/2" sq.


----------



## prairiewolf

Yes I have orange Chris and I will intial it, or at least try. LOL their pretty small.


----------



## prairiewolf

Here is a pic of the other types of keychain calls I do.
On the arrow shafts a reed can be placed at each end so you can have 2 sounds in one call.
Prices:
.223 $4
arrow shaft (1 reed) $4.50
arrow shaft (2 reeds) $5.50 colors of camo may be different depends on what I have

Shipping is $2 and thats only because they wont let me ship them in an envelope. so lowest price on padded envelope is $1.95


----------



## El Gato Loco

You're killing me, Ed.

I just sent payment for a normal keychain. Now I need one of these!


----------



## El Gato Loco

prairiewolf said:


> Yes I have orange Chris and I will intial it, or at least try. LOL their pretty small.


No excuses, Ed. Look what can be done on a human hair:

http://phys.org/news/2010-12-smallest-periodic-table-side-human.html


----------



## prairiewolf

Ok, I will say its signed just like when I sign a human hair. LOL

Now I got an excuse for the ones that LOOK like their not signed LOL


----------



## bones44

Those are so cool Ed !


----------



## loic

prairiewolf said:


> I recently received two fairly large orders for Keychain calls, so for the next couple of days I will be making them. I thought I would offer them again for $8 shipped, quanities of 5 or more $6.50 shipped.Here is a pic of available colors: first is mesquite,second is maple burl, third is Bois de Rose and this is the only one it is a very rare wood. I also have cocobolo and walnut
> View attachment 5805


I'll take 2 cocobolo. Can you pm me your email for PayPal

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loic

prairiewolf said:


> Depends on what you want turned. A keychain: 1-1/2" high and 1" sq will work. If its a standard call height of call you want by 1-1/2" sq.


I have some left over blank (maybe some olive wood, ebony and may have tulip wood too, I'm not sure)but I think they are 3/4 sq but they can be glued together. I'll look for them and if you want to try with that I will give them to you to play with them.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prairiewolf

PM sent .


----------



## El Gato Loco

Hey Ed - you should replace that email in your signature with your paypal email address... or a paypal buy now button... or.... LOL


----------



## El Gato Loco

Hey guys,

Got my calls from Ed today and I wanted to share. I bought the keychain call planning on having a small call that I "might" keep on me at all times. Not really knowing how big it was, I figured I probably wouldn't really keep it on me at all times because I hate having too much bulk in my pockets, but it was worth a try anyway.

Well it came today and WOW! I am literally IN LOVE with this little call. Ed tossed in an arrow shaft version too and it's just as compact.

These things produce GREAT sound in a TINY package. I don't have huge hands.... these things are perfect for every day carry.

Anyway... just wanted to share. These little calls change everything.

Thanks, Ed!


----------



## Weasel

Those are very cool.


----------



## loic

received mine yesterday, they look great ! thank you !


----------



## Daamud

loic said:


> received mine yesterday, they look great ! thank you !


Same here. Can't wait to try it out and hand a couple out as gifts.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Here is my keychain call.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Ed, I forgot to mention that one of the members of Arizona Predator Callers called in and shot a coyote using one of your keychain calls. Thought you would like to know.


----------



## prairiewolf

Thanks for letting me know Eric, I had a guy last year call one in while he was setting in his truck at wotk using a keychain call, somewhere in NE Phoenix.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Your welcome Ed...


----------



## A10hunter

I have one from the set of three calls I bought last year, and they are awesome. Ed, what key-chain calls do you have left, but not the arrow shaft kind?


----------



## prairiewolf

I dont have any made right now but thats not a problem. I can make more.


----------



## A10hunter

ok, I will pm you with the color I want, thanks


----------



## Jerseyrifle

Thanks for the olive keychain, Ed. The call looks and sounds great!


----------



## prairiewolf

Glad you like the call Brendan.


----------



## kiyote

p wolf.I got bored while goat hunting so I decided to make a call with my keychain call. 1 came in but they are not prime yet so I did not dust him


----------



## fr3db3ar

Nice

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## prairiewolf

glad to hear it, they do work, lol


----------



## kiyote

yeah ,I ONLY HAD TO WAIT ABOUT FIVE MINUTES OR SO and he came cruising right in.was only about 15 feet from me when he saw me and veared off I just stayed still and he just trotted away. he went a few hundred yards and then just stopped and looked back at me. I watched him for about ten minutes ,till I finally got up and walked back to my truck


----------

